# HMMMM? Alpine 7906R HMMMM?



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Not mine but Hmmmm? First time seeing this unit! Pretty hefty price tag to!

Retro RARE Alpine 7906R Headunit RDS CD Old School in Great Condition Boxed | eBay


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, ok.


----------



## makunetsumaru (Dec 4, 2010)

nice head unit, but its already sold


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

0 bids. Not sold. Someone'd be crazy to pay that.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

kkreit01 said:


> 0 bids. Not sold. Someone'd be crazy to pay that.


Hey, I see your in my neck of the woods! Ya, way to much money, even monopoly money 

That's more than a 7909 goes for.


----------

